# 6 Ways To Properly Clean Dog Ears



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

You know how important it is to clean your Pitbull's ears. We've put together some things to remember when cleaning your dog's ears.



> Not all dogs need to have their ears cleaned. But others, especially those with floppy ears, need it done on a regular basis. Here are some important tips about how to properly clean dog ears, as well as some things you should never do.
> 
> Never use Q-Tips to clean dog ears. Just like with human ears, Q-Tips tend to pack more junk down the ear canal then it does getting it out of there. Also, you should never use alcohol or hydrogen peroxide to clean dog ears as that can be irritating. At any point of the process, if your dog yelps in pain, stop immediately, as this could be the sign of an ear infection.
> 
> Use lots of liquid to dissolve the debris and wax build up in your dog's ears. One way to do this is to fill the ear up with the ear cleaning solution, until it overflows a bit. Rub it in by massaging under the lower part of the ear and the ear fold with your hand. This motion will make a squishy sound. Do this for about 30 seconds.


To read all the tips, please visit PetGuide.com.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

is this spam?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Seems like it is but they are the maker of the app. Unless someone is posing as them. Hmmmmm lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

No not spam lol


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

since the ear mite thread, i've been doing some research, and what i found out was if you took a solution of 2parts rubbing alcohol and 1 part white vinegar, and mixed it together and then put in dogs ear and hold closed for about 15-20 seconds when you let go he's gonna shake out whatever was inside.

what i found out was do it outside because when he shakes his head gonna be a mess.

also, the preference of acohol over peroxide was it dries out better.

now mind you this is not a remedy for anything, it is strictly for cleaning the dogs ears out.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Flex had a ear infection I had to put drops in and clean with a solution the vet gave. Boy did his big ass hate that.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

redog said:


> No not spam lol


haha. okay. just struck me as weird.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

JoKealoha said:


> haha. okay. just struck me as weird.


scroll all the way to the bottom of this page and you'll see the petguide banner.
we are just a small part of the real big picture. helping to educate pet owners all over the world:thumbsup:


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

This is so helpful. Jones has dirt collected in his ears (looks like dust from rolling around out doors) it's great that I am to find so much on here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I use the vinegar method


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

DITTO...................^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks so much. I have just glued his ears, so will do the vinegar thing in a few days

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sharpieblet (Dec 6, 2012)

i just use a soft paper towel and soak it with warm water, ring it out, and then wipe out the insides of his ear...is this not good enough? 

conan doesn't put up too much resistance to this but i could imagine the hell i would have to pay for using the peroxide/alcohol method lmao.


----------

